# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Assassin's Creed 2 : Garçon, il y a un DRM dans mon expérience de jeu !

## Dr Greenthumb

Dans leur lutte acharnée pour contrer le piratage de leurs jeux, les éditeurs ont tout essayé ou presque : clés cd, activation internet obligatoire, association définitive du produit à une plate-forme de jeu telle que Steam, DRM limitant le nombre d'installations, et bien d'autres. On pensait avoir tout vu, mais c'était sans compter sur l'imagination débordante d'Ubisoft. Ainsi _PC Gamer_ qui relatait déjà qu'une connexion permanente à internet était obligatoire pour pouvoir jouer à la version PC d'_Assassin's Creed 2_ (ainsi que de la prochaine mouture de _The Settlers_), vient d'apporter de funestes précisions quant à ce système.
 On apprend donc qu'outre le fait de devoir passer par un ersatz de Windows Live! (qui est lui même une copie bien foirée du système instauré par Valve) pour lancer le jeu, il est indispensable d'avoir une connexion stable et ininterrompue tout au long de la partie sous peine de se faire refouler comme un malpropre vers le menu d'accueil. Bien évidemment, le joueur négligent perdra toute sa progression non sauvegardée. Bien fait pour lui, il n'avait qu'à pas laisser son lapin bouffer les fils de son routeur pendant qu'il jouait.
 Outre le fait que ce n'est pas toute la population mondiale qui peut se payer la fibre optique et qu'il existe encore des personnes souffrant du syndrôme "mon grille-pain interfère avec mon Wifi", le plus cocasse est que puisque le système est conçu pour vérifier en permanence que la version du joueur n'est pas une copie piratée, une simple panne des serveurs d'Ubi suffira à priver l'accès au jeu à tout ses acheteurs (pendant que les piratins auront probablement déjà trouvé le moyen de contourner la sécurité). On peut extrapoler et imaginer les crises de rage lors des surcharges serveurs, au hasard juste à la sortie du titre.
 Connexion internet requise pour un jeu axé solo, un des seuls avantages à cette protection est que les sauvegardes ne seront plus stockées sur le disque dur du joueur mais hébergées online, ce qui peut s'avérer utile pour les bourges possédant plusieurs ordinateurs ou qui arrivent à jouer au travail en 800x600 et sans le son. Maigre compensation pour une triste mesure qui risque d'achever de plomber la patience des gens encore prêts à débourser une cinquantaine d'euros pour un DRM surprise.

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## The Real Dav

Ou comment donner naissance à un nouveau genre d'attaque: le game-ddos.
Bref, tout ce qu'ils vont faire c'est se tirer une balle dans le pied et pointer du doigt les vilains piratins.

Oh wait !

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

C'est une sacrée incitation au piratage. Hardcore ...

----------


## KiwiX

Solution simple : Ne pas acheter ce jeu console  :Cigare:  Au moins, ils innovent ubi : Un pas de plus vers le w4r3z !

----------


## Epoch

> ce jeu console


pc...

----------


## Rctll

juste pour rigoler, leur verif passe par quel port? un standard ( style http) ou un port alakon ? si c'est un port alakon alors en plus de devoir avoir accès à internet, il faudra qu'il ne soit pas filtré ( cf moi qui suis derrière le proxy de mon école 3semaines/4 ) bref tout ca pour dire .. ca va être très drôle  ::):

----------


## Algent

> Solution simple : Ne pas acheter ce jeu console  Au moins, ils innovent ubi : Un pas de plus vers le w4r3z !


Le plus fort c'est que sur console le jeu vaut vraiment le coup (plus que le premier en tout cas), je sait pas pourquoi en se moment les éditeurs veulent tous flinguer leur jeu de l'année d'une façon ou d'une autre mais c'est déprimant  ::O: . Consolons nous en nous disant que l'adaptation sur pc est sans doute merdique pour pas changer  ::|: .
Enfin bon pour le coup faudrait un vrai appel au boycott surtout que ca sera sans doute indiqué en tout petit en bas de la boite  :tired: .




> juste pour rigoler, leur verif passe par quel port? un standard ( style http) ou un port alakon ? si c'est un port alakon alors en plus de devoir avoir accès à internet, il faudra qu'il ne soit pas filtré ( cf moi qui suis derrière le proxy de mon école 3semaines/4 ) bref tout ca pour dire .. ca va être très drôle


Sans doute un port "alakon" comme steam, le live et tous les trucs du genre. De toute façon en université faut presque sortir un tunnel ssh pour pouvoir envoyer un mail  :tired: .


A ceux qui comptent vraiment l'acheter sur pc la bonne nouvelle c'est que vous aurez gratis les 2 dlc du jeu. Bon ok le premier était un bout de chapitre coupé revendu à l'arrache et tout naze...

----------


## ampyeri dracula

> , je sait pas pourquoi en se moment les éditeurs veulent tous flinguer leur jeu de l'année d'une façon ou d'une autre mais c'est déprimant .


Faut pas oublier que le péon moyen (c'est à dire toute personne n'ayant aucune connaissance en info) achètera quand même le jeu, boycott ou pas.
Donc Ubisoft ne risque pas grand chose avec ce truc foireux, à part perdre les 1% de la clientèle qui ont un minimum de connaissances en info.

----------


## zabuza

Le truc c'est que ça donne pas plus envie de l'acheter..
Limite l'acheter pour le cracker.. ( enfin trouver un crack ;p ).
C'est risible.
Le seul truc qui marche que Brad Wardel disait déjà en 2008, c'est les ajouts de contenu régulier. ( regardez TF2... ).
Le coup des DLC est salopard, mais moins contraignant déjà !

----------


## Anonyme1023

> pc...


Non mais AC 2 c'est un jeu console à la base hein  :^_^: 

Sinon pour l'instant les DRM ça va, on est prévenu avant d'acheter qu'on va galéré pendant 5h pour lancer le jeu (et qu'il va planter au bout de 15 Minutes).

J'attends le jour ou les DRM seront vraiment surprise histoire de...  :tired:

----------


## Eklis

> *Consolons* nous


Oh le gros troll tout gras à peine déguisé.  ::o:

----------


## Johnny Boy

Il y en a qui parlent ici, et à juste titre, du fait que ce jeu est un jeu console à la base, je me demande dans quelles mesures ces protections ne sont pas volontairement très lourde pour décourager le joueur pc lambda. "C'est tellement plus simple de l'acheter sur votre jolie console... Vous n'en avez pas? Achetez donc le bundle avec le jeu!"

----------


## Froyok

Aucunes sauvegarde sur le DD ?  ::O: 
Et moi aussi mon wifi il déconne !  :Emo: 

Le coups d'alan wake je trouvais ça vraiment très con, mais alors la ubi, c'est... ça m'ôte les mots de la bouches tiens. Je me retiens de lancer un "bande de connards"...  ::(:

----------


## LetoII

Bon ben voilà, je boycotte officiellement tout jeu Ubisoft.  :tired:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Je me retiens de lancer un "bande de connards"...


Euh c'est pas ce qu'on appelle se retenir hein  :;): 
D'ailleurs en parlant de boycotter j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit possible même ici alors rêvons pas. Surtout en France, où ça ne fait pas partie de la mentalité...

----------


## Froyok

> Euh c'est pas ce qu'on appelle se retenir hein


Je l'aurais écris en gros sinon, avec plein de gifs animé, ne me tente pas...  :tired:

----------


## Femto

J'aimerai bien voir les têtes de l'équipe Ubisoft qui a pondu ça, avec leurs t-shirts "Consoles FAURAIVEURE". C'est à se demander si c'est pas une tentative déguisée de pourrir le marché PC et de nous tourner vers les cons-oles.

Dommage qu'on soit pas le 1er Avril, ça serait peut-être mieux passé.

----------


## Hiruma

Je suis assez tolérant en général, mais là faut quand même avouer que c'est du foutage de gueule !

Une connexion internet sans failles et H24... Mais bien sûr...

Il devrait rajouter un lecteur d'empreintes digitales aussi en bundle pour vérifier on-line si c'est bien toi qui va jouer et pas ton frangin  :tired:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Dingue le nombre de gens qui ont une "connexion défaillante" depuis l'annonce d'Ubisoft quand même ><

----------


## Hiruma

> Dingue le nombre de gens qui ont une "connexion défaillante" depuis l'annonce d'Ubisoft quand même ><


On doit tous être pareil, c'est pas régulier, mais ca arrive...

----------


## Anonyme2016

Et bien sur, tout cela sera contourné les doigts dans le nez une semaine avant la sortie du jeu par les piratins  ::|: .

----------


## moutaine

Ubisoft ou comment encourager le piratage de masse -_-

----------


## keicain

En plus le coup de la sauvegarde online, c'est trop bien, j'ai testé avec Dawn of War, l'expérience Last Stand (Baroud d'honneur) :
Un bug du Live connu ( oui car il lance leur mode  de jeux avec bug de ouf, ils ont pas peur... ) supprimait la progression des petits héros malgré nous... Et impossible de la récupérer.

14h de jeux foutu en l'air, ça c'est la classe...

----------


## The Super Shu

> En plus le coup de la sauvegarde online, c'est trop bien, j'ai testé avec Dawn of War, l'expérience Last Stand (Baroud d'honneur) :
> Un bug du Live connu ( oui car il lance leur mode  de jeux avec bug de ouf, ils ont pas peur... ) supprimait la progression des petits héros malgré nous... Et impossible de la récupérer.
> 
> 14h de jeux foutu en l'air, ça c'est la classe...


La difficulté dans les jeux modernes c'est d'avoir une connexion stable et de savoir éviter les bugs.

----------


## Thalack

> Dingue le nombre de gens qui ont une "connexion défaillante" depuis l'annonce d'Ubisoft quand même ><


Je déménage la semaine de la sortie du jeu. Donc si je l'achetais, je ne pourrais pas jouer avec un jeu payé plein pot vu qu'il faut plusieurs jours pour déménager la connexion  ::|:

----------


## keicain

> La difficulté dans les jeux modernes c'est d'avoir une connexion stable et de savoir éviter les bugs.


Le problème, c'est que ce n'est même pas toi qui les génère ces bugs, c'est cela le plus frustrant...

----------


## Froyok

> Dingue le nombre de gens qui ont une "connexion défaillante" depuis l'annonce d'Ubisoft quand même ><


Bah écoute, si tu peux me permettre d'avoir mieux que du 512K en campagne je dis pas non. Mais je vais pas aller acheter une parabole rien que pour faire plaisir à Ubigeon.  ::|:

----------


## Trebad

Autant je trouve légitime - et même normal - que les éditeurs essayent de minimiser le piratage, autant ce genre de plan foireux ne rend service à personne. Ca me fait penser à l'industrie du disque qui n'a rien compris au film et qui se regarde couler doucement en demandant de l'aide à Hadopi... 

J'aimerais bien lire l'avis du Gd.-Me. B sur le sujet. Est-ce que cette exigence d'avoir une connexion internet en permanence - sans qu'elle ne soit justifiée par un impérieux impératif technique - ne constitue pas une rupture du principe d'égalité en créant une discrimination du plus mauvais aloi?

----------


## Thnos

En voilà une décision qu'elle est bonne !  :;):  merci Moooosieur ubisoft pour tes mesures efficaces pour mon pouvoir d'achat  ::wub:: 

Quand je pense à tout l'argent que je vais économiser en achetant plus tes jeux je me sens d'humeur guillerette   :haha:

----------


## Louck

> Dingue le nombre de gens qui ont une "connexion défaillante" depuis l'annonce d'Ubisoft quand même ><


Bah on s'inquiétait pas autant des sauts ou des minimes coupures qu'on pouvait avoir quand on jouait à un jeu "normal". Cela arrive à tout le monde ce truc.
Et même si ca coupait, on pouvait toujours jouer en solo.


Non là, une simple coupure, et on te fait chier.

----------


## Klamp

Rrah, putain et moi qui voulait jouer à _Splinter Cell Saucisson_ sur PC... bah je sens que s'ils ne revoient pas cette politique à la con, je risque de passer à côté des aventures du pêcheur.

----------


## ShinSH

> il est indispensable d'avoir une connexion stable et ininterrompue tout au long de la partie sous peine de se faire refouler comme un malpropre vers le menu d'accueil. Bien évidemment, le joueur négligent perdra toute sa progression non sauvegardée.
> ...
>  Connexion internet requise pour un jeu axé solo, un des seuls avantages à cette protection est que les sauvegardes ne seront plus stockées sur le disque dur du joueur mais hébergées online


Dites, je suis le seul à voir l'ironie du truc? Les sauvegardes sont en ligne, mais ils ne sont pas foutus de sauvegarder automatiquement le jeu en même temps que la vérification de la légalité de la copie, un peu comme le ferait un MMO. C'est un peu comme se taper uniquement les inconvénients de chaque solution.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Dites, je suis le seul à voir l'ironie du truc? Les sauvegardes sont en ligne, mais ils ne sont pas foutus de sauvegarder automatiquement le jeu en même temps que la vérification de la légalité de la copie, un peu comme le ferait un MMO. C'est un peu comme se taper uniquement les inconvénients de chaque solution.


En 2010, acheter ses jeux au lieu de les pirater c'est n'avoir que les inconvénients oui.

Le pirate

-a le jeu une semaine avant
-n'a pas de DVD à insérer
-n'a pas de compte Ubi à créer
-n'a pas à installer de programme tiers (Windows Live, Rockstar Social Club...) avant d'installer le jeu
-n'a pas à avoir d'accès à internet pour l'installation
-n'a pas à avoir d'accès à internet pour jouer
-n'a pas à mettre à jour le firmware de son lecteur DVD à cause de SecuRom
-n'a pas de problème pour installer dix fois le jeu en 2 ans sur ses deux PC
-NE PAIE PAS

Le joueur acheteur

-a accès aux sauvegardes en ligne \o/

----------


## Jeliel

La liste commence à être longue quand même.

D'autant qu'on parle de trucs vendus sans honte 69 € pour 10 heures de jeu...

----------


## kenny

Le gars représente les pirates, la voiture represente les joueurs honnetes, et le bus le DRM d'ubisoft



(piqué sur reddit http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comme...ar_represents/ )

----------


## Shurin

Joli :^_^:

----------


## bigoud1

Merci Dr Greenthumb pour la news... Tu m'en veux vraiment depuis hier soir (cf le vs sur l4d2  ::P: ). Après avoir essayé chez un pote sur PS3, je me serai bien laissé tenter par AC2 mais là çà démoralise. Je vais devoir retourner chez mon pote kevinou trentenaire  ::|:  ou basculer à nouveau du coté obscur pour y jouer moi qui avait de bonnes résolutions en la matière depuis quelques temps  :tired:

----------


## Exekias

> Dingue le nombre de gens qui ont une "connexion défaillante" depuis l'annonce d'Ubisoft quand même ><


Je suis souvent en déplacement,  avec la plupart du temps une connexion pas terrible (clé 3G).  Déjà les activations obligatoires par internet, ça m'em... mais alors là c'est la totale.

Merci au passage à Steam. Eux au moins ont compris qu'on n'avait pas tous en permanence une connexion internet et ont mis un mode off-ligne.

----------


## Fracanus

N'ayant pas Internet à mon domicile c'est donc contraint et forcé que je devrai utiliser la version "sans DRM" pour PC.

Dommage je paye les jeux d'ordinaire et j'avais pris la peine d'activer mon Moder Warfare 2 avec la maigre connection de mon Blackberry.

----------


## Tetram

> Dingue le nombre de gens qui ont une "connexion défaillante" depuis l'annonce d'Ubisoft quand même ><


Dingue comme ton message fait genre : "vous êtes de mauvaise foi"

Tu fais exprès par esprit de provoc ou tu n'as vraiment pas compris en quoi ce genre de protection est pénalisante pour l'acheteur ?

Dans mon cas, j'ai acheté Dragon Age Origins : Edition Collector. Je ne peux jouer en solo que si je suis connecté à mon compte Electronic Arts, mais ça ne plante pas si par malheur je suis déconnecté pendant la partie. J'ai juste droit un petit message dans le jeu me disant qu'il n'arrive pas à mettre en ligne l'évolution de mon perso ou mes screenshots, mais c'est tout : je fais ok et je continue à jouer.

Perso, je suis d'accord pour un compromis : devoir se connecter régulièrement pour authentifier le jeu, ok, mais il faut qu'en tant qu'acheteur honnête, j'ai droit à un petit bonus en compensation. Pour Dragon Age, la page de profil du joueur fait un peu "cheap", mais pourquoi pas. J'accepte.

Pour Assassin's Creed 2, j'étais prêt à me l'offrir sur PC. Le premier m'avait ennuyé, mais je regrette parfois l'ambiance excellente qui y reignait. Je n'ai pas de console, et je ne compte pas m'en acheter une (surtout vu que c'est la fin de la génération actuelle...). J'étais prêt à souffrir une DRM pour ce jeu, à la manière de Dragon Age ou de Mass Effect. Ma connection est assez stable, donc normalement, pas de soucis pour lancer le jeu...

Mais demander que ma connection soit stable h24 et dépendre autant que ça du serveur d'Ubisoft, non, mille fois non ! On ne peut pas lancer un appel au boycott, mais on peut quand même faire de l'information aux gens. Combien de personnes sont-elles au courant des micro coupures de leur accès internet ? Des moments où une perturbation électrique apporte un retard dans le traitement des paquets suffisamment important pour déconnecter une partie de TF2 ? Qui des IP dynamiques qui changent toutes les 24h et qui vont interrompre une partie en cours ?

Vraiment, je trouve ça SCANDALEUX, et j'espère que la presse vidéo ludique va signaler ça en gros sur les tests, pas dans un encart dans un coin. Le boycott est impossible, mais l'information est possible. Le but est clairement de sabrer le joueur PC, et bien qu'ils aillent se faire f....

----------


## LetoII

> Dingue comme ton message fait genre : "vous êtes de mauvaise foi"
> 
> Tu fais exprès par esprit de provoc ou tu n'as vraiment pas compris en quoi ce genre de protection est pénalisante pour l'acheteur ?
> 
> Dans mon cas, j'ai acheté Dragon Age Origins : Edition Collector. Je ne peux jouer en solo que si je suis connecté à mon compte Electronic Arts, mais ça ne plante pas si par malheur je suis déconnecté pendant la partie. J'ai juste droit un petit message dans le jeu me disant qu'il n'arrive pas à mettre en ligne l'évolution de mon perso ou mes screenshots, mais c'est tout : je fais ok et je continue à jouer.
> 
> Perso, je suis d'accord pour un compromis : devoir se connecter régulièrement pour authentifier le jeu, ok, mais il faut qu'en tant qu'acheteur honnête, j'ai droit à un petit bonus en compensation. Pour Dragon Age, la page de profil du joueur fait un peu "cheap", mais pourquoi pas. J'accepte.
> 
> Pour Assassin's Creed 2, j'étais prêt à me l'offrir sur PC. Le premier m'avait ennuyé, mais je regrette parfois l'ambiance excellente qui y reignait. Je n'ai pas de console, et je ne compte pas m'en acheter une (surtout vu que c'est la fin de la génération actuelle...). J'étais prêt à souffrir une DRM pour ce jeu, à la manière de Dragon Age ou de Mass Effect. Ma connection est assez stable, donc normalement, pas de soucis pour lancer le jeu...
> ...


Juste pour dire que Dragon Age on peut tout à fait y jouer offline.

----------


## Medjes

Moi j'arrive à rejouer à des vieux gens qui ont deja 10 ans.... Quand Ubi n'assurera plus le suivi d'AC2, on fera comment .... grands seigneurs, ils lâcheront un patch qui vire le DRM ?

----------


## Tramb

> Le boycott est impossible, mais l'information est possible. Le but est clairement de sabrer le joueur PC, et bien qu'ils aillent se faire f....


Pourquoi? Il suffit de ne pas acheter.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Oui oui, mon message fait un peu mauvaise foi, car quand on tombe sur ce forum, c'est comme quand on tombe sur des forums où les gens se plaignent de la fermeture de sites comme isohunt, ou alors parce que daemon tools fout la merde avec les jeux officiels.

Alors que bon, daemon tools, a part les salles en réseau, on sait TOUS a quoi le logiciel sert pour 98% de la population hein (d'ailleurs, depuis que je bosse, que j'ai pleins de sous, et que j'achete mes jeux auquel je n'ai jamais le temps de jouer, je me suis rendu compte que je n'ai pas réinstallé cet outil)

Alors, je suis le premier à me plaindre des protections lorsqu'elles emmerdent les honnetes gens (et d'ailleurs, Ubisoft, c'est fini, que ca soit console et PC), mais les topics sur les protections et compagnie, ca tourne souvent autour du "personne ne pirate, vous emmerdez tout le monde ouinnn j'acheterais plus de jeux"

----------


## scarl

Commande: Annulée.

----------


## lincruste

> Le gars représente les pirates, la voiture represente les joueurs honnetes, et le bus le DRM d'ubisoft[...]


Note que le type s'en sort indemne. Donc si j'ai bien compris, on va quand même baiser la gueule d'Ubisoft à la fin?

----------


## Cartman

> j'espère que la presse vidéo ludique va signaler ça en gros sur les tests, pas dans un encart dans un coin.


  *clin d'œil* *tousse* *clin d'œil*

----------


## Anonyme871

> En 2010, acheter ses jeux au lieu de les pirater c'est n'avoir que les inconvénients oui.
> 
> Le pirate
> 
> -a le jeu une semaine avant
> -n'a pas de DVD à insérer
> -n'a pas de compte Ubi à créer
> -n'a pas à installer de programme tiers (Windows Live, Rockstar Social Club...) avant d'installer le jeu
> -n'a pas à avoir d'accès à internet pour l'installation
> ...


Effectivement, quand on réflechi deux minutes, ça fait peur.

---------- Post ajouté à 12h13 ----------




> Dingue le nombre de gens qui ont une "connexion défaillante" depuis l'annonce d'Ubisoft quand même ><


Je sais pas ce que t'as comme matos chez toi mais chez moi la livebox fait au moins une déco par jour, de 1 ou 2 minutes, généralement des maj, mais ça suffirait à perdre plusieurs heures de jeu à moins de s'acharner sur la touche F5.

----------


## Tramb

> Alors que bon, daemon tools, a part les salles en réseau, on sait TOUS a quoi le logiciel sert pour 98% de la population hein (d'ailleurs, depuis que je bosse, que j'ai pleins de sous, et que j'achete mes jeux auquel je n'ai jamais le temps de jouer, je me suis rendu compte que je n'ai pas réinstallé cet outil)


Tu dois pas bosser dans l'informatique alors  ::P:

----------


## Tetram

> Juste pour dire que Dragon Age on peut tout à fait y jouer offline.


Effectivement ! Je viens de tester... Cependant, ça a du être rendu possible via une mise à jour, parce que j'ai déjà eu le message suivant en voulant charger ma partie
"cette sauvegarde utilise du contenu additionnel. Vous devez vous connecter à votre compte pour pouvoir jouer".
J'avais même ce message si je cliquais trop vite sur "continuer", le temps que mon PC se connecte... 
Bon, ben c'est une bonne nouvelle donc ;-)

----------


## LetoII

> Effectivement ! Je viens de tester... Cependant, ça a du être rendu possible via une mise à jour, parce que j'ai déjà eu le message suivant en voulant charger ma partie
> "cette sauvegarde utilise du contenu additionnel. Vous devez vous connecter à votre compte pour pouvoir jouer".
> J'avais même ce message si je cliquais trop vite sur "continuer", le temps que mon PC se connecte... 
> Bon, ben c'est une bonne nouvelle donc ;-)


Non c'est faisable depuis le début. Juste un souci technique avec un service, voir le sujet Dragon Age pour plus de détails.

----------


## Rabbitman

> Tu dois pas bosser dans l'informatique alors


Même sans bosser dans l'informatique, quand on a une centaine de "vieux" jeux sur CD, dont plusieurs qui en prennent 4 ou 5, les images CDs c'est quand même super utile si on compte encore y jouer (bon, sauf si on veut vraiment être ultra old-scool).

----------


## Tetram

> Oui oui, mon message fait un peu mauvaise foi, car quand on tombe sur ce forum, c'est comme quand on tombe sur des forums où les gens se plaignent de la fermeture de sites comme isohunt, ou alors parce que daemon tools fout la merde avec les jeux officiels.
> 
> Alors que bon, daemon tools, a part les salles en réseau, on sait TOUS a quoi le logiciel sert pour 98% de la population hein (d'ailleurs, depuis que je bosse, que j'ai pleins de sous, et que j'achete mes jeux auquel je n'ai jamais le temps de jouer, je me suis rendu compte que je n'ai pas réinstallé cet outil)


Chez moi, Daemon tool est installé pour charger une mini image de Heroes of Might and Magic V, que j'ai acheté en édition collector, trônant fièrement sur mon étagère, mais que je ne veux pas sortir à chaque fois que je veux jouer. 
Je ne sais pas si c'est illégal ou pas, mais le fait est que c'est diablement pratique lorsqu'on achète en version matérielle (vive steam au passage !)




> Alors, je suis le premier à me plaindre des protections lorsqu'elles emmerdent les honnetes gens (et d'ailleurs, Ubisoft, c'est fini, que ca soit console et PC), mais les topics sur les protections et compagnie, ca tourne souvent autour du _"personne ne pirate, vous emmerdez tout le monde ouinnn j'acheterais plus de jeux"_


Je crois que c'est pas ça l'argument employé. Du moins pas sur CPC. Sur jv.com peut-être, mais pas ici. Le public de CPC est, il me semble, plus proche de la trentaine que de l'âge pré pubère, et bien qu'une bonne partie des forumeurs doivent pirater de temps en temps, je pense que majoritairement, on achète nos jeux. Et c'est justement pour ça qu'on est frustré par ce genre de protection. Dans mon cas, c'est carrément idéologiquement que ça me pose problème : en tant que défenseur du jeu sur PC, je trouve ça vraiment triste ce genre de DRM, et je pense que je ne suis pas le seul ici. ça n'empêchera pas les pirates de jouer, et ça sera juste ch.. pour nous...

----------


## Redlight

J'étais prêt à acheter ce jeu, comme je l'avais fait pour le premier (et je regrette  maintenant), mais je me suis dit, ils ont fait de super efforts, ont enrichis le gamplay toussa. Ca mérite que je débourse 60 euroboules pour ce jeu.

C'était sans compter sur les DRM. Je rejoint Blind_God_W@D sur le fait qu'a partir du moment où tu sais installer un jeux pirate il n'y a plus aucune raison ou presque de l'acheter. Et après ils vont nous sortir un chiffre à la MW2 "Han la la la le jeux à été pirater 1 millions de fois!!!"

Et je ne parle même pas de ma DartyBox qui plante presque tous les jours....

----------


## scritche

Je comprends plus rien.
Fut un moment où ça devenait compliqué de ne pas payer. émulateurs de cd bien spécifiques, procédures pour lancer  le jeu compliquées, ça décourageait vraiment.

Hors depuis un bon moment, les jeux sont dispos sur les réseaux alternatifs avant la sortie off, en full français, avec les dlc et tout, juste un petit patch pour pourvoir jouer. C'est devenu plus facile, rapide et sure de jouer par ce biais que par la version off.
On peut même se contenter d'acheter une clé cd à 15€ sur des sites "illégaux" mais qui restent en place pour se donner bonne conscience.


Mais où est ce qu'on va?

----------


## Djum

> ...
> ou alors parce que daemon tools fout la merde avec les jeux officiels.
> ...


Un petit coup de /malife :
J'ai récemment acheté Lego Indiana Jones pour mon fils (à 5€, ça le faisait). Je l'installe sur un Windows 7 tout neuf, fraîchement installé. Je lance le jeu ... Message à l'écran "Le jeu ne peut pas être lancé car vous avez un émulateur CD installé, etc, etc ...".
Ben quoi ?! J'ai pas d'émulateur CD, je viens juste d'installer Windows !
Comme quoi, même sans l'avoir ce DaemonTools, il nous embête quand même  ::): . Obligé donc de charger un crack nocd pour pouvoir y jouer ...

Maintenant, vu cette news, je sens que je vais modifier mon comportement d'acheteur. Je vais acheter les jeux pour avoir le droit d'y jouer et télécharger des version pirates pour pouvoir y jouer... Ça marche ça GMB devant un tribunal ?

----------


## Pangloss

> Oui oui, mon message fait un peu mauvaise foi, car quand on tombe sur ce forum, c'est comme quand on tombe sur des forums où les gens se plaignent de la fermeture de sites comme isohunt, ou alors parce que daemon tools fout la merde avec les jeux officiels.
> 
> Alors que bon, daemon tools, a part les salles en réseau, on sait TOUS a quoi le logiciel sert pour 98% de la population hein (d'ailleurs, depuis que je bosse, que j'ai pleins de sous, et que j'achete mes jeux auquel je n'ai jamais le temps de jouer, je me suis rendu compte que je n'ai pas réinstallé cet outil)
> 
> Alors, je suis le premier à me plaindre des protections lorsqu'elles emmerdent les honnetes gens (et d'ailleurs, Ubisoft, c'est fini, que ca soit console et PC), mais les topics sur les protections et compagnie, ca tourne souvent autour du "personne ne pirate, vous emmerdez tout le monde ouinnn j'acheterais plus de jeux"



Mmhhhh... Non.
Tu vois, d'habitude les DRM se rapprochent plus d'un mec qui te pique avec un cure dents. Pour rire. C'est désagréable mais faut croire qu'on a pas le choix alors on fait avec. Ce DRM là est à rapprocher de la sodomie. C'est probablement super entre deux adultes consentants mais en l'occurrence c'est déja moins glop.
Et là en plus ubisoft t'explique que tu n'y aura pas droit juste une fois à l'installation ou une fois au démarrage du jeu comme d'habitude. Ca sera à chaque fois que tu joues et tout le long de ta partie. Et si tu bronche, fait un bruit ou bouge, il te coupe ton jeu.

Mais en échange tu as le droit de ne pas avoir de sauvegarde sur ton disque dur! Super!
Tu bosses chez ubi c'est ça? En tout cas range tes accusations de piratage à propos de gens qui n'ont pas envie d'élargir leur cercle.

Amis de la poésie, bonsoir.

----------


## chenoir

En ce qui me concerne, je me branche en internet sur ma freebox par un cable Etherner. Sauf que ledit cable est un peu abimé, et il ne se fiche plus correctement dans la pris Ethernet de l'ordi. Avec pour conséquence qu'il suffit de tirer un peu pour que la connexion se perde (et généralement ca fait freezer mon ordi, ca j'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi). Mais il suffit de remettre le cable dedans pour que ca reparte dans la seconde. Et non, j'ai pas acheté de nouveau cable, et oui j'ai la flemme de le faire.

Enfin, tout ca pour dire qu'en ce qui me concerne, il suffirait que mes pieds soient un peu mal positionnés pour déco en pleine partie de AC2. Et si ca me balance toutes mes sauvegardes et fait planter le jeu, je dis non merci.

De toutes façons ca tombe très bien, je n'avais aucune envie de l'acheter ce jeu.

----------


## Tonight

Vive les DRM vive Ubisoft.

----------


## chenoir

Au final ce qui m'énèrve le plus c'est cette manière d'orienter le marché. JE me souviens d'un gars de chez Crosoft qui disait clairement qu'ils sortaient la plupart des jeux sur Xbox360 en exclusivité sur 360, ou tout du moins plusieurs mois auparavant parce qu'ils savent très bien que si ils le sortent en même temps sur PC et 360 les gens achèteront beaucoup plus sur PC, et qu'à 20 euros de plus pour un jeu 360 en moyenne, ca leur plait pas.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

BAh c'est surtout que M$ se fait de la thune sur les jeux consoles et pas sur les jeux pc.
Remarque c'est vachement bien le monde des consoles: tu sors un jeu dessus, faut raquer les royalties pour le constructeur.
Si on faisait pareil sur Pc on rigolerait bien: quelques euros pour Nvidia/Ati, quelques euros pour MSI, quelques euros pour Creative etc...  ::ninja::

----------


## Elbreth

Bon ben franchement ce système de DRM à la con est vraiment lourd. Rien qu'a voir certaines personnes avec qui je joue régulièrement en réseau et dont la connexion saute a peu prés toutes les 10 minutes. J'imagine pas mal comment jouer en solo à un des futurs jeux Ubi achetés légalement sur pc, risque de devenir une épreuve de volonté (bon d'un autre côté ça rallonge la durée de vie du jeu  ::P:  ). J'aimerais bien avoir l'avis de Vevster pour le coup vu qu'il bosse dans l'industrie du JV.

----------


## Redlight

Et à coté de ça ya des mecs géniaux qui pensent à des super solutions comme Batman AA, avec le grapin trop court dans les versions pirate et Ubi te sort cet immondisme.

Monde de merde...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

"monde de merde", c'est surtout parce que, comme d'hab', on sait qu'il sera rapidement piraté.

Et à côté de ça, la preview d'Ackboo qui me fait b*****  :Emo: 

Putain.

----------


## True Duke U

> Alors, je suis le premier à me plaindre des protections lorsqu'elles emmerdent les honnetes gens (et d'ailleurs, Ubisoft, c'est fini, que ca soit console et PC), mais les topics sur les protections et compagnie, ca tourne souvent autour du "personne ne pirate, vous emmerdez tout le monde ouinnn j'acheterais plus de jeux"


Waow, trop fort !
Le type qui se plaint des types qui se plaignent des protections pour justifier qu'ils n'achèterons pas le jeu ... juste après s'en être plaint, de ces protections, pour justifier qu'il n'achèterait pas le jeu ... Merveilleux effet de style dit : "et si je me tapais sur les doigts ?"

ça me rappelle un petit excité de l'épaule qui pratique pas mal cette technique de reprocher aux autres ses propres défauts ...
"ça m'énerve les gens qui font et qui pense comme moi !!! Rhaaa !"

----------


## Bobbin

Franchement j'y ai cru. Ubisoft qui s'interesse aux joueurs, qui corrige les défauts du prmier opus et nous fait un bon portage PC ...

Là même en l'achetant, je pense que je le crackerai pour me débarasser de ce système de Windows Live à la con.

----------


## cal_74

Je vais sans doute enfoncer des portes ouvertes mais je suppose que le but d'Ubisoft, comme tout autre DRM, est de retarder au maximum (idéalement quelques semaines) l'apparition d'une version piratée afin de protéger un maximum la période où les ventes sont les plus fortes (le joueur étant un gros impatient, même si il joue à des jeux copiés, le fait de devoir attendre x semaines pour jouer à 'Modern Doom of Unreal: Conviction Cretin 3 - revision b - DLC 32' est souvent trop dur et il préférera passer à la caisse).

Alors, si ça marche et que le jeu n'est pas disponible en version copiée avant mi-mars, ils auront sans doute atteint leur objectif (comme lu sur le forum Ubi et sur RPS, et pour le coup je suis assez d'accord, une grande partie des ventes des jeux 'blockbuster' est faite auprès de personne qui n'en ont rien à faire des DRM).

Maintenant, je vais faire un peu de psycho de comptoir mais, à la place des méchants pirateux (si, si ça existe... c'est juste du belge  ::|: ), j'aurais tendance à prendre cela comme un nouveau défi et à me décarcasser pour montrer à Ubi que 'même pas mal' et que tous leurs investissements auront été un peu vains. Si cela devait être le cas, la décision de pourrir la vie de l'utilisateur classique risque quand même de coûter cher à Ubi dans le moyen terme.

Comme dis plus haut, je ne crois pas que la majorité des acheteurs va annuler son achat à cause des DRM (on a vu ce qu'a donné le 'boycott' de L4D2), par contre si les problèmes d'utilisation se confirment, ces mêmes acheteurs regarderont peut-être à 2 fois avant de racheter du lapin pas malin.

Fin de l'intermède 'psycho de comptoir'...

----------


## atavus

> Comme dis plus haut, je ne crois pas que la majorité des acheteurs va annuler son achat à cause des DRM (on a vu ce qu'a donné le 'boycott' de L4D2)


Même si je suis d'accord avec ton argumentation: le boycott de L4D2 et Modern Warfail 2 (j'anticipe sur les suivants), n'ont rien  à voir avec une quelconque histoire de DRM. :;): 
Sinon vivement que çà leur reviennent dans la gueule à Ubisoft, Voilà.

----------


## Rabbitman

> Je vais sans doute enfoncer des portes ouvertes mais je suppose que le but d'Ubisoft, comme tout autre DRM, est de retarder au maximum (idéalement quelques semaines) l'apparition d'une version piratée afin de protéger un maximum la période où les ventes sont les plus fortes (le joueur étant un gros impatient, même si il joue à des jeux copiés, le fait de devoir attendre x semaines pour jouer à 'Modern Doom of Unreal: Conviction Cretin 3 - revision b - DLC 32' est souvent trop dur et il préférera passer à la caisse).


Bah le joueur qui est vraiment impatient, il va y avoir joué sur Xbox ou PS, s'il veut pas payer, de toute façon il n'est plus à deux semaines près.

----------


## Vevster

> Bon ben franchement ce système de DRM à la con est vraiment lourd. Rien qu'a voir certaines personnes avec qui je joue régulièrement en réseau et dont la connexion saute a peu prés toutes les 10 minutes. J'imagine pas mal comment jouer en solo à un des futurs jeux Ubi achetés légalement sur pc, risque de devenir une épreuve de volonté (bon d'un autre côté ça rallonge la durée de vie du jeu  ). J'aimerais bien avoir l'avis de Vevster pour le coup vu qu'il bosse dans l'industrie du JV.


 
Là j'ai pas le temps, mais je viendrai donner mon avis et un éclairage eventuel, c'est promis.

Pas de net à la maison et plein de taf, donc désolé si ça prend un peu de temps

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais vouloir limiter le piratage, c'est compréhensible.
Là ça pose quand même de sacrés problèmes pour les joueurs (et je ne parle même pas de ceux qui n'ont pas  le net).
SI encore ils annoncaient un truc du genre "le premier mois la connexion au net sera obligatoire, ensuite on fait tout sauter", ça pourrait calmer un peu les esprits.

----------


## lokideath

> Aucunes sauvegarde sur le DD ? 
> Et moi aussi mon wifi il déconne ! 
> 
> Le coups d'alan wake je trouvais ça vraiment très con, mais alors la ubi, c'est... ça m'ôte les mots de la bouches tiens. Je me retiens de lancer un "bande de connards"...


Non les sauvegardes sont stockées sur le DD et sont ensuite uploadées. De ce que je me souviens de la beta de Settlers si l'upload ne fonctionne pas, on peut repartir de ses saves en  local, un peu comme le cloud de Steam.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pas de net à la maison et plein de taf, donc désolé si ça prend un peu de temps


 :haha: 

Tu ne joueras pas à AC2 !!!

----------


## L0ur5

Je vois bien le plan comme ça:

DRM pourri
-> vente de merde
-> excuse bidon façon "désolé, on a de trop mauvaises ventes sur PC, on va arrêter de publier des jeux sur cette plateforme." 
-> Ubi ne publie plus que sur console.

Je troll un peu, mais peut-être pas tant que ça...

----------


## Vevster

> Tu ne joueras pas à AC2 !!!


Ben si, au bureau  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est bien la théorie du complot, mais ça leur coûte quand même du pognon de faire une "mauvaise" sortie Pc pour ensuite ne publier que sur consoles. D'ailleurs ça ne leur rapportera pas tant que ça cette option, le seul gagnant sera M$/Sony .

Nan, ils ont tout à gagner à porter le jeu correctement sur pc (si le jeu est bon), quitte à le faire quelques mois après pour favoriser les consoles si ça leur chante.

---------- Post ajouté à 14h49 ----------




> Ben si, au bureau



L'avantage de bosser chez un grand éditeur de jeux vidéos.
Quand t'es pris à jouer au boulot, tu peux prétendre être en train de faire une étude de marché  ::P:

----------


## fishinou

> Et à coté de ça ya des mecs géniaux qui pensent à des super solutions comme Batman AA, *avec le grapin trop court dans les versions pirate* et Ubi te sort cet immondisme.


 ::o:  Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire ?

Pour en revenir au sujet, je reste un peu décontenancé par la mesure on va dire ... Pour moi cette solution est absolument pas envisageable, ma connexion saute genre plusieurs fois par jour avec ma ligne de merde donc c'est pas jouable là. Mais bon même avec une connexion au poil c'est le principe en lui même qui me semble un peu exagéré ...

Y'a encore des gens qui ont pas de connexion internet, ou pas sur tout leur PC !

Et en passant ils devraient savoir que les jeux se piratent aussi sur console ...

Et en plus je l'achèterais pas leur jeu ! Na !

Y a plus qu'a surveiller son arrivé sur les réseaux pirates, histoire de voire si tout ce foin aura servis a quelque chose ... Mais je suis pas convaincu !

----------


## Scorbut

Faut pas oublier que EA détient 20% de Ubi  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

DOnc ils ne détiennent pas 80% d'Ubi  :;):

----------


## Scorbut

Mais je pense qu'ils peuvent pousser quelques idées de ce genre.

----------


## Vevster

> Mais je pense qu'ils peuvent pousser quelques idées de ce genre.


Non.

Ils n'interviennent pas dans la gestion d'Ubi (ne siègent pas au Conseil d'administration)

Ubi ne pourrait même pas utiliser cette excuse au cas où. C'est une décision Ubi, point.

----------


## Silver

> Dingue le nombre de gens qui ont une "connexion défaillante" depuis l'annonce d'Ubisoft quand même ><


Sur GTA IV qui utilise GFWL je pouvais avoir le message "Vous avez été déconnecté" entre 2 et 5 fois sur une partie de plusieurs heures, sauf que contrairement à Ubimachin, GFWL freeze seulement quelques secondes mais ça ne nous empêche pas de continuer la partie en attendant qu'elle revienne !

Bref, l'année dernière je n'achetais pas Ubisoft parce qu'ils sortaient des jeux "toupourris", cette année, et bien qu'ils avaient l'air d'avoir fait des efforts sur leurs jeux, je n'achèterai pas Ubisoft parce qu'ils me ramènent à un écran d'accueil quand je suis au moment le plus important de ma partie. 

Vivement l'année prochaine.  ::):

----------


## Shapa

Sinon au lieu de dire si c'est ça je le pirate vous pouvez aussi dire si c'est ça j'y joue pas. C'est bien aussi. Personne vous oblige.

----------


## ADT

J'ai effectivement l'impression que l'année 2010 va être que du bonheur pour le joueur PC honnête.

C'est dommage, jusqu'à présent, je me permettais d'acheter les jeux, et d'accepter encore le style de DRM qu'est Steam (Avoir un compte Steam pour jouer aux jeux), mais je suis déçu de voir l'ampleur de la chose qui est complètement stupide.

Qu'ils ne s'étonnent pas que le piratage n'aura pas baissé, voire même se propager bien plus encore.

----------


## Medjes

> Sinon au lieu de dire si c'est ça je le pirate vous pouvez aussi dire si c'est ça j'y joue pas. C'est bien aussi. Personne vous oblige.



Merci Père La Morale, un bon rappel à l'ordre fait du bien de temps en temps.

----------


## Flod

Même si je trouve le système ultra lourd ca me gène pas plus que ça, j'ai la chance d'avoir une connexion stable. Par contre s'il faut se taper un énième "ersatz de Windows Live" à la rockstar club ultra chiant je n'achèterai pas le jeux.

Si c'est pas de l'incitation au piratage je ne sais pas ce que c'est.

----------


## The Real Dav

> ça me rappelle un petit excité de l'épaule qui pratique pas mal cette technique de reprocher aux autres ses propres défauts ...
> "ça m'énerve les gens qui font et qui pense comme moi !!! Rhaaa !"


J'ai ri  ::XD:: 




> Je vois bien le plan comme ça:
> 
> DRM pourri
> -> vente de merde
> -> excuse bidon façon "désolé, on a de trop mauvaises ventes sur PC, on va arrêter de publier des jeux sur cette plateforme." 
> -> Ubi ne publie plus que sur console.
> 
> Je troll un peu, mais peut-être pas tant que ça...


Je la voyais plutôt en:
-> excuse bidon façon "Désolé on a trop de piratage sur PC, il nous faut une loi encore plus sévère qu'hadopi. En taule les pirates !"




> C'est bien la théorie du complot, mais ça leur coûte quand même du pognon de faire une "mauvaise" sortie Pc pour ensuite ne publier que sur consoles. D'ailleurs ça ne leur rapportera pas tant que ça cette option, le seul gagnant sera M$/Sony .


Tu sais pas ce qui passe sous la table. Dans ce genre de "décisions" il faut voir à plus grande échelle.

----------


## Shapa

> Merci Père La Morale, un bon rappel à l'ordre fait du bien de temps en temps.


Je t'en prie, je suis la pour que les désoeuvrés dans ton genre retrouvent le chemin de la lumière.  :;):

----------


## ADT

Ca doit être superbe pour les jeux fonctionnant sous le système de checkpoint pour sauvegarder.

"Ca y est, voilà le chekcpoint ! Vite, avant que ma connexion s'arr..." *Deconnexion*

 ::|:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> "
> 
> 
> Tu sais pas ce qui passe sous la table. Dans ce genre de "décisions" il faut voir à plus grande échelle.


Mouais.
On parle de jeux vidéos, pas de tentative de prise de contrôle du monde par des mégalos hein. Entre la naïveté et la paranoïa, y'a quand même de la marge.


Au pire si ça fait vraiment chier, on tape sur Vevster pour se défouler  ::ninja::

----------


## Shapa

> Ca doit être superbe pour les jeux fonctionnant sous le système de checkpoint pour sauvegarder.
> 
> "Ca y est, voilà le chekcpoint ! Vite, avant que ma connexion s'arr..." *Deconnexion*


Carrément, je pense que la ils touchent le système anti piratage le plus pourri de l'histoire. Mais je pense que les sauvegardes seront dans un premier temps locales. C'est con je l'attendais sur PC pour pas douiller 60 euros... Ben je l'achèterai d'occase sur Xbox, du coup ils toucheront que dalle chez Ubi. Na  ::P: .

----------


## Redlight

> Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire ?


Bah il me semble que c'était ça, ou un truc du genre. Mais toujours est il que si tu avais piraté le jeux, pendant quelques temps tu ne pouvais pas le finir. Tu bloquais à X%. Bien sur une solution à été trouvé mais bon le principe était bon  ::wub:: .

Y a même un Kevinkikoolol qui posté sur le forum officiel son problème sur le forum technique et un gentil dev/modo lui a répondu gentiment d'aller s'acheter une vrai version qui sent bon la vérité.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

N'empêche...POurquoi nous emmerder nous et pas les possesseurs de Xbox ? LE piratage est énormément présent sur cette plate-forme, suffit de zieuter les sites de torrents. Niveau leech ça y va à fond aussi, et c'est férquent de voir les versions 360 avant les versions pc en disponibilité lorsque les sorties sont conjointes.

----------


## kayl257

> N'empêche...POurquoi nous emmerder nous et pas les possesseurs de Xbox ? LE piratage est énormément présent sur cette plate-forme, suffit de zieuter les sites de torrents. Niveau leech ça y va à fond aussi, et c'est férquent de voir les versions 360 avant les versions pc en disponibilité lorsque les sorties sont conjointes.


Les versions sont ptet dispo, mais pour les utiliser c'est chiant (genre modif physique, bannissement du live etc...).
Et puis bon, ça sert à quoi d'emmerder des mecs qui achetement 70€ leurs jeux et 60e l'année de live...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## hitodama

> N'ayant pas Internet à mon domicile c'est donc contraint et forcé que je devrai utiliser la version "sans DRM" pour PC.
> 
> Dommage je paye les jeux d'ordinaire et j'avais pris la peine d'activer mon Moder Warfare 2 avec la maigre connection de mon Blackberry.


Je crois que tu t'es encore trompé de forum...  :<_<:

----------


## Shapa

> Les versions sont ptet dispo, mais pour les utiliser c'est chiant (genre modif physique, bannissement du live etc...).
> Et puis bon, ça sert à quoi d'emmerder des mecs qui achetement 70€ leurs jeux et 60e l'année de live...


Ca c'est ce qui connaissent pas le topic des bon plans et de ou acheter ses jeux a prix coincoin.  ::P:

----------


## Akajouman

Perso, je vous aussi sur un portable ( ::ninja:: ) et dans mon lit, sans Wi-fi pour gagner quelques précieuses minutes...

Donc j'achèterais ce jeu mais le crackerais aussitôt parce que voila quoi!

Ce principe de connexion ininterrompue, cay de la merde§§

----------


## Pangloss

> Bah il me semble que c'était ça, ou un truc du genre. Mais toujours est il que si tu avais piraté le jeux, pendant quelques temps tu ne pouvais pas le finir. Tu bloquais à X%. Bien sur une solution à été trouvé mais bon le principe était bon .
> 
> Y a même un Kevinkikoolol qui posté sur le forum officiel son problème sur le forum technique et un gentil dev/modo lui a répondu gentiment d'aller s'acheter une vrai version qui sent bon la vérité.


Sacred premier du nom avait fait ça. Un changement de zone sur deux, tu te retrouvais sur une ile. Sans issue.  :^_^:

----------


## Tetram

> Sacred premier du nom avait fait ça. Un changement de zone sur deux, tu te retrouvais sur une ile. Sans issue.


oui, sauf qu'au début, en co-op, tu te retrouvais sur la fameuse île des pirates même si tu jouais légalement. ça nous est arrivé avec ma chérie : on avait acheté deux jeux (pour jouer en coop en ligne), et on était tout content de jouer en coop. Au bout de quelques heures de jeu, on prend un portail et boom ! sur l'ile, et pas moyen d'en sortir... ça ne nous est pas arrivé souvent (peut-être 3 ou 4 fois), mais chaque fois qu'on prenait un portail, on avait peur de se retrouver en tôle... Une vraie mine à bug ce Sacred dans sa première version. Après, c'était cool, mais au début... arf... 

Reste que c'était une super bonne idée contre le piratage.

D'ailleurs, pour GTAIV, il y a aussi des protections dans ce genre. Par exemple, on ne peut pas accéder à un PC, ou bien la camera des voitures est en permanence en mode "ivre". Très amusant de voir les gens sur les forums s'enerver alors que c'est de leur faute...

----------


## lincruste

> [...]J'aimerais bien avoir l'avis de Vevster pour le coup vu qu'il bosse dans l'industrie du JV.


Bah tiens, il l'a donné en long et en large sur le sujet là.

----------


## mrFish

Ce que je ne pige pas surtout c'est l'intérêt et la pertinence d'une telle protection ? A quoi ça sert vraiment de checker l'authenticité du jeu en permanence ? 
Le mec ne va pas subitement ce dire "et si je foutais une version pirate sur mon jeu acheté ?".

Je pige pas. Un check juste à l'installation et voilà. 

De plus j'imagine qu'il va falloir quand même avoir la galette dans le lecteur pour le lancer le jeu. Que c'est rétrograde, la plupart des jeux avec vérification en ligne permettent de s'en passer (ce qui est un bon point, combien de fois j'ai crack mes jeux acheté avec un no cd...).


Enfin bon tout ça me fait de plus en plus aimé Steam, qui bien que décrié pour presque les même raison au début ("une activation en ligne ?! Scandaleux !") est actuellement vraiment pas contraignant et plutôt pratique.

----------


## kayl257

> Ce que je ne pige pas surtout c'est l'intérêt et la pertinence d'une telle protection ? A quoi ça sert vraiment de checker l'authenticité du jeu en permanence ? 
> Le mec ne va pas subitement ce dire "et si je foutais une version pirate sur mon jeu acheté ?".


Ben genre : tu l'installes et tu le passes à tous tes potes...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

SI les sauvegardes sont sur serveurs et non en local, ça explique l'obligation d'être en permanence connecté au net.

----------


## Angelina

Sinon, c'est qu'un jeu vidéo hein, vous pouvez aussi tout simplement ne pas y jouer, ou jouer à autres choses; ou encore soyons fous: aller faire des trucs plus interressants dans la vraie vie...

----------


## kayl257

Genre aller directement à Florence pour escalader les musées  :Bave:

----------


## Angelina

RDV en juillet, à se faufiler parmis les mobs de touristes allemands en short/sandale-chaussette.  :^_^:  :Private joke:

----------


## chookill

Hey ms y'as pas déjà obligation d'être connecté tout le temps sur Dragon Age ?
En tout cas depuis que je débloqué mon Golem (avec un code fourni ds la boite de jeu), chaque fois que mon wifi plante je peux plus le lancer, et j'ai un message "DLC gnagna vous devez être connecté"..
Je sais pas si ça le fait quand mon wifi plante alors que je suis en train de jouer mais en tout cas c'est bien relou et si j'avais su je serais même pas allé chercher ce golem (qui fait pourtant un très bon tank)..

----------


## Say hello

> Genre aller directement à Florence pour escalader les musées




Et tuer des gardes et des passant.  :tired:

----------


## kayl257

> Et tuer des gardes et des passant.


Zero Coup Donné!

----------


## Angelina

A la Thief !  :Bave: 

Putain ! un Thief à Florence ou Venise...  :Bave:

----------


## kayl257

J'aurais plutôt vu un Thief dans un Londres fin du XIXeme (entre Jack l'éventreur et Moorcock)

----------


## hitodama

Tiens juste en passant les amis : Aujourd'hui j'avais bien envie de me refaire une partie d'Anno 1404, que je n'avais pas lancé depuis quelques mois. Je clique sur l'icone.

Ubusoft autopatcher >>> loading.

Le jeu se lance et là, impossible de commencer une partie : "La transaction en ligne a échoué"... Et oui j'avais bloqué Anno dans mon Firewall et je n'ai pas pu commencer une partie sans le débloquer.
Misère, avant même que je ne me décide à boycotter Ubusoft ils arrivent à me coller leur putain de DRM...

 ::sad::  fffffffffuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Paris  ::love:: 

Monter tout en haut de la TOur Eiffel et plonger dans une charrette de foin 300m plus bas pour en  ressortir sans m^me une cheville foulée.

----------


## mrFish

> Ben genre : tu l'installes et tu le passes à tous tes potes...


Le nombre limité d'activation ça existe.




> SI *les sauvegardes sont sur serveurs* et non en local, ça explique l'obligation d'être en permanence connecté au net.


Ce qui n'a aucun intérêt pour un tel jeu. (Et surtout ça devrait être une option, pas un système imposé.)





> Sinon, c'est qu'un jeu vidéo hein, vous pouvez aussi tout simplement ne pas y jouer, ou jouer à autres choses; ou encore soyons fous: aller faire des trucs plus interressants dans la vraie vie...


C'est un faux argument ça. Et puis je sais pas toi mais c'est dans la vraie vie que je joue au jeu vidéo.  :tired: 
On peut quand même trouver ça idiot qu'ils se tirent une balle dans le pied pour du vent.

----------


## Silver

> Ce qui n'a aucun intérêt pour un tel jeu. (Et surtout ça devrait être une option, pas un système imposé.)


Pour faire l'avocat du diable (mais gros le diable là) les sauvegardes ne sont pas obligatoirement sauvegardées sur le serveur, on peut choisir.

C'est ce qui est dit en english dans la source de l'article :




> *Addendum:* Some people are inferring that your savegames are _only_ stored online - that's not the case. *You can set the Ubisoft Game Launcher not to upload your saves*, and even if you permit it, it seems the saves are made locally first and then uploaded when you exit the game. Whichever setting you choose, you still need to be online to launch or play the game.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Un système de protection comme celui de GTA4 aurait amplement suffit. 

- Vérification de date de sortie
- Logicielle de lancement ( pas obligatoire d'être sur le net )

Et basta. Pour les version piratés des "bug" de commandes. Je me souviens pour les versions tipiak de GTA4 au bout d'un certain temps la caméra partait dans tout les sens ou les bagnoles devenaient complètement incontrôlables.

Ou comme dit quelque posts avant, un système à la Batman AA avec l'impossibilité de planer avec la cape, le grappin qui s'agrippe hors niveau ou les ennemis qui disparaissent ainsi que les scripts à tant de % du jeu.

Qu'Ubi ne vienne pas se plaindre sur leurs sites officiels si les ventes décollent pas sinon ça va être les gros coups de gueule ou les insultes au travers de la poire sur leurs forums.

----------


## Angelina

> On peut quand même trouver ça idiot qu'ils se tirent une balle dans le pied pour du vent.


Ah mais j'ai jamais dit que c'était pas complètement crétin, car ça l'est.

Mais bon, c'est tout aussi crétin de se lamenter pour rien sur une niouze, on est tous d'accord pour dire qu'ils se tirent une balle dans le pied, et ubi changera pas à cause de nous.

On a été informé des drm grace à la niouze, ok ils veulent se la jouer comme ça, bah je passe mon chemin sans plus me soucier, en les laissant creuver avec leurs potes de l'industrie du disque.

Et leur jeux, je m'en passe très bien.

----------


## exarkun

De la même façon que Modern Warfare 2 le jeu va super bien se vendre malgré les critiques. 

Aprés comme le piratage c'est pas bien et qu'en France il n'y a que des gens blindés de tunes (2100€ le salaire moyen des français  :^_^: ) Ubi soft n'a rien à craindre pour ses finances.

----------


## Angelina

> J'aurais plutôt vu un Thief dans un Londres fin du XIXeme (entre Jack l'éventreur et Moorcock)


Garrett vs Jack l'eventreur vs Sherlock Holms vs Moriarty, dans une Angleterre Victorienne black magic/steampunk... :cross-over:  :Bave:

----------


## Redlight

> Ah mais j'ai jamais dit que c'était pas complètement crétin, car ça l'est.
> 
> Mais bon, c'est tout aussi crétin de se lamenter pour rien sur une niouze, on est tous d'accord pour dire qu'ils se tirent une balle dans le pied, et ubi changera pas à cause de nous.
> 
> On a été informé des drm grace à la niouze, ok ils veulent se la jouer comme ça, bah je passe mon chemin sans plus me soucier, en les laissant creuver avec leurs potes de l'industrie du disque.
> 
> Et leur jeux, je m'en passe très bien.


Dans ce cas ça sert à rien d'avoir un forum et une fonction commentaire si on ne réagie pas. Par contre si ces discussions te gave libre à toi de passer ton chemin 

:taunt: ::P: h34r:

Et à force de blabla on a quand même appris que les sauvegardes pourront se faire en local et que Monsieur Cacao  	 		 		traîne toute la journée sur le site  ::P:

----------


## Angelina

> :taunt:


Comme j'ai de la sympathie pour certains d'entre vous, j'essaie pour votre bien, de vous détourner de ce débat de geeks autistes.

C'est pas compliqué ce que je dis: si ça vous revulse (à juste titre), bah n'y jouez pas (les ventes s'en ressentiront logiquement, le seul message qu'ubi comprenne), mais surtout n'y accordez pas plus d'importance que ça ne vaut, il y a des problèmes plus graves que ça en ce bas monde.

----------


## zwzsg

> ou alors parce que daemon tools fout la merde avec les jeux officiels.


C'est le contraire.

Ce sont les DRM des jeux officiels qui contiennent du code spécifiquement conçu pour foutre la merde quand ils voient Daemon Tools.

----------


## PeauVerte

C'est n'importe quoi... Plus qu'à espérer une sauvegarde automatique en cas de déco, parce que ma livebox à moi elle est pas stable...

----------


## Redlight

> C'est n'importe quoi... Plus qu'à espérer une sauvegarde automatique en cas de déco, parce que ma livebox à moi elle est pas stable...



Mets la sur une surface plane ça ira mieux je pense^^

@Angelina : c'était de l'humour t'en fais pas  :;):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Tu m'en veux vraiment depuis hier soir


Non puisque je t'ai comme qui dirait "ouned".

 :Cigare:

----------


## ADT

Ah oui, le nombre d'installations limités, c'est pas mal aussi dans le genre. C'est encore plus pénalisant que d'avoir juste un jeu avec une clé à activer sur une machine, mais qui permet d'être réutilisé en cas d'upgrade, de merdouille, ou de simple désinstallation faute de place, du PC. Je comprends pas pourquoi les gens semblent être plus laxiste envers ce système tout aussi déshonorant pour l'honorable consommateur.

Et c'est encore plus grosse pute quand il s'agit sur Steam, de ces installations limités, alors que Steam est déjà un DRM lui-même. Certes, mais au moins il ne pénalise pas le joueur quand il est déconnecté (à l'exception des jeux en ligne, ce qui est normal) et permet l'installation des jeux sur plusieurs machines.

Merci encore à tous ces gros grippe-sous de posséder toute l'intelligence nécessaire pour "contrer" encore le piratage.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

EUh en général les activations se récupèrent à la désinstallation.

Jamais eu de soucis avec ça pour l'instant, et j'en ai quelques-uns de limité.Genre Call Of Pripyat version Russe, 1 install seulement. MAis qui se récupère à la désinstallation sans problème. Alors ouais,1 c'est désolant, mais le jeu m'a coûté 14€ donc bon.

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Etant un jeu solo, il suffit d attendre un peu avant la sortie d une version avec DRM a l ancienne. Vous ne manquerez pas grand chose et le jeu sera optimise au poil sans bug tromatisant. soyez patients.

----------


## Rincewind

Bon, ben c'est mort. Il y a deux jeux PC que je voulais acheter cette année. Alan Wake, qui n'existe plus. Et Assasin's Creed 2, qu'il est hors de question que j'achète dans ces conditions. Bon, qui veut faire une partie de poker?

----------


## JackTriau

Et oui, mon pote lui il a encore du 56k comme un paquet d'autres car à 9km du Dslam. Et moi qui ai la fabuleuse chance d'avoir du 1 mega, ben ça deconnecte au moins toute les heures. Et hop, un troisième pour la route mais il rapporte quedalle car il joue pas : mon père qui lui ne peut avoir que du 512 (pas la meme region que moi) a une connection ben instable. Bref, le tout pour dire qu'avoir une connection "stable" H24 ne posera pas problème qu'a un gus par ci par là. 
Quand à la DRM elle même, je vais attendre bien sagement qu'il passe à 15 euros, ben le temps de jouer à autre chose. Sinon moi je trouve insupportable d'avoir à creer des comptes à gauche et à droite pour ces merdes.

Le seul toleré est steam mais l'angoisse quand on fait une Lan à la maison, c'est que brutalement il y ai une maj le soir même car 8-12 Pc chargeant une Maj de TF2 sur du 1 mega, ben ca rame sévère et t'as le temps de boire qq bières avant de pouvoir jouer... :tired:

----------


## Anton

> Bon, ben c'est mort. Il y a deux jeux PC que je voulais acheter cette année. Alan Wake, qui n'existe plus. Et Assasin's Creed 2, qu'il est hors de question que j'achète dans ces conditions. Bon, qui veut faire une partie de poker?


Tu as donc de quoi acheter un vrai jeu, qui s'appelle _STALKER Call of Pripyat_.  ::lol:: 
Tu peux leur dire merci  :tired:

----------


## ampyeri dracula

> Vraiment, je trouve ça SCANDALEUX, et j'espère que la presse vidéo ludique va signaler ça en gros sur les tests, pas dans un encart dans un coin.


Ca c'est assez naif, sans vouloir te vexer  ::):  Les journalistes ont été matraqués de conférences de presses, de déclarations, de trailers et autres screenshots.
Comme pour la plupart des jeux AAA, le marketing a été tellement intense que les journalistes sont prêts a déclarer que c'est le "Jeu du siècle", et ca avant même de l'avoir testé. Alors oui, peut être y aura-t-il un petit message parlant de la connexion necessaire, mais le jeu aura quand meme 98% ou 10/10, on le sait tous.
D'un autre coté, si vous lisez encore des magazines de JV (a part CanardPC), c'est que vous avez perdu tout sens critique. Cet avis n'engage que moi, mais je pense que tout le monde sera d'accord.

Amarok

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ca c'est assez naif, sans vouloir te vexer  Les journalistes ont été matraqués de conférences de presses, de déclarations, de trailers et autres screenshots.
> Comme pour la plupart des jeux AAA, le marketing a été tellement intense que les journalistes sont prêts a déclarer que c'est le "Jeu du siècle", et ca avant même de l'avoir testé. Alors oui, peut être y aura-t-il un petit message parlant de la connexion necessaire, mais le jeu aura quand meme 98% ou 10/10, on le sait tous.
> D'un autre coté, si vous lisez encore des magazines de JV (a part CanardPC), c'est que vous avez perdu tout sens critique. Cet avis n'engage que moi, mais je pense que tout le monde sera d'accord.
> 
> Amarok


Et puis bon, c'est quand même tendu de mettre genre, 5/10 à un jeu, juste parce que le système de protection est mal foutu.

En l'occurence AC2 est très sympa, bien mieux que son grand frère mal foutu, enlever un point pourquoi pas (comme pour GTA IV), mais sinon...

----------


## darkgrievous

En même temps quand on voit ca, on se dis que ubisoft peut bien tenter le coup pour les jeux.

----------


## Yves VEUL

Après certains s'étonnent encore quand on vous dit: "je joue sur PC et Xbox360".

Bah ouais, faut croire que se faire enfiler sur PC (maniabilité, bugs en tout genre, DRM) est souvent pire que de jouer sur console (pour les jeux prévus à la base sur console en tout cas).

Les jeux PC ne s'en remettrons jamais, j'en ai peur.  ::unsure:: 

Le pire c'est que Assassin's Creed 2 vaut vraiment le coup bordel!

----------


## Silver

> Les jeux PC ne s'en remettrons jamais, j'en ai peur.


Stalker CoP ? Mount & Blade ? Anno 1404 ? X3 TC ? EVE Online ? Et bientôt EYE ? La liste des jeux PC only qui déchirent du slip est encore longue.  :Cigare: 

Non ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi des joueurs PC devraient être aussi pénalisés alors que le même jeu sur console n'a pas autant de sécurités. Je veux dire, je connais pas mal de personnes avec des consoles pucées, rien que la dernière XBox que j'ai vue avait 40 jeux piratés dessus...

----------


## darkfec

Pour la première fois depuis bien longtemps sur un forum : "*Mais putin quel bande de putes!!!!*" 

n'y voyez là rien de personnel concernant le monde du trottoir et autres pimp

----------


## Vevster

Salut les canards. 

Un peu de temps pour répondre aux appels. Alors, ce qui suit n'est évidemment pas la position d'Ubi, c'est la mienne à moi, avec si j'ai le temps et l'envie un éclairage sur le système et le pourquoi (tel que je le vois):


Personnellement, j'attends de voir comment ça fonctionne avant de hurler, même si je conçois que certains (qui savent que leur connection merde par exemple) n'attendent pas.

Ca fait 2 mois que je n'ai pas de connection, j'aime bien jouer à certains jeux online, ben, je m'en passe, je fais autre chose.

Je ne pars pas non plus du principe que les serveurs Ubi vont planter et donc mettre tout le monde en rade. Si ça arrivait, il me semble qu'Ubi remetrrait son système en cause.
Ne serait-ce que parce qu'ils risqueraient des plaintes de la part de joueurs pour manquement au service.

Je suis également persuadé que la connection obligatoire sautera(it) si un crack efficace sortait. Beaucoup ici sont convaincus que ça ne fera pas un pli, que le système sera hacké en moins de deux....on verra. Je ne suis pas certaisn que ce soit le cas pour des systèmes similaires (Rise of Flight par exemple).

Idem pour le cas où le jeu cesserait d'être supporté par Ubi. Un patch sortirait sans doute (pour moi c'est une obligation) cessant de rendre la connection permanente obligatoire.

Je me méfie de ce qui sort de certains journaux / sites web sur le fonctionnement également. Je préfère essayer de mes petites mains avant de dire que c'est totalement pourri....

Il y a bien un potentiel à emmerdements, mais tant que je n'ai pas essayé, je préfère ne pas hurler. 

Après, que philosophiquement, des joueurs trouvent ça inacceptable, je le comprends. Que l'on pense que ça pénalise des jouers honnêtes, idem.
Je pense que la décision est prise par rapport à une masse de joeurs, et non évidemment par rapport à des individus, de toute façon. Difficile pour Ubi de dire "untel est honnête",  mais on va le pénaliser. 

Pour le raisonnement financier, c'est assez clair à mon avis, même sui certains d'entre vous vont contester les chiffres que je vais donner (demandez alors à Boulon son avis) ou le cynisme qui transparait (là, rien à dire, ça se comprend qu'un joueur se sente pénalisé sans avoir rien fait de mal)
.

En gros, pour un jeu comme AC 2 sur PC, on a 10 vente pour 70 à 80 jeux piratés. Ca ne veut pas dire qu'on a perdu 7 ou ventes, mais bien que sur 80-90 joueurs, on a vendu que dix jeux.

Imaginons que le système déplaise et fasse perdre 10% des ventes (10% de mécontents ou de gens ne pouvant assurer leur connecttion): - 1 vente 

Imaginons que sur les 70-80 piratins d'origine, on en récupère ne serait-ce que 3%, ceux qui aiment le jeu et ont une connection stable:  + 21 à 24

Résultat: 20 à 21 ventes en plus

Avec 2%, on est à 13 à 15 ventes en plus, 1% à + 6 ou + 7 ventes.

Individuellement, on a des mécontents et peut être plus de contents (si le jeu est bon), et plus de ventes, à moins qu'on ne récupère vraiment rien des potentiels piratins.....

Le système en lui même n'est pas super onéreux, donc tester son efficacité sur un jeu comem AC 2 peut donner une bonne indication de son efficacité.

De plus, il peut être modifié si l'on veut (par exemple fonctionner sur une période courte après le lancement et être suspendu ensuite; à ma connaissance en tout cas).   

OK, c'est cynique, c'est pour gagner de l'argent. Oui. C'est le but d'Ubi en même temps. C'est celui de la plupart des sociétés privées également.

Si ça ne marche pas (panne des serveurs etc...) ou que ce n'est pas efficace (cracké immédiatement) et/ou pas rentable (en fait, techniquement ça marche, mais on n'a rien vendu de plus) ça doit dégager.

Bon WE

V

----------


## Anton

Y a pas à tortiller, c'est parfaitement scandaleux et cette volonté affirmée de faire passer le PCiste pour un voleur déclaré (_"ah, vous êtes honnête et consommateur ? Pardon monsieur, vous comprenez, on ne pouvait pas savoir... Remettez votre pantalon maintenant._") me fout hors de moi. 
Pour reprendre un exemple vu ici ou un autre fil, si on commençait à avoir une fouille anale à l'entrée du Auchan du coin pour tous les clients, et non plus juste ceux ayant un profil discriminant (ce qui est déjà assez honteux), ça serait la révolution, un tollé général, et vu notre gouvernement actuel ça remonterait même jusqu'à ces sphères.
Mais le jeu vidéo, oh, c'est rien. 
Année après année, pratique après pratique, le joueur, surtout PC (parce qu'il paie moins cher que le consoleux, m'voyez) se fait de plus en plus enculer à sec et voit son champ de manœuvre réduit. Tellement réduit que désormais un des arguments préférés est "bah tant pis je fais autre chose" ou "y a plus grave dans la vie". Bah ouais, vu qu'il ne reste plus que ça. 
Alors on veut que l'on consomme, mais si on accepte le doigt froid plastiqué dans l'anus ? Jamais de la vie. En quel honneur, pour jouer à un jeu que j'ai payé, je dois également m'assurer qu'un prestataire de service qui n'a rien à voir avec l'éditeur du jeu soit partie prenante de l'action ? Autrement dit, qu'est-ce qu'un FAI, via la connexion obligatoire, vient foutre dans le simple fait que quand j'insère un jeu dans mon PC je ne suis censé avoir besoin de rien d'autre que mon seul PC pour y jouer ? C'est quoi ce chantage, c'est quoi cette menace, c'est quoi cette manière parfaitement indigne de nous traiter comme des voleurs et des parias ? 

Je pense qu'à mon tour, je vais désormais cesser d'acheter Ubisoft, qui il n'y a encore pas si longtemps était la fierté du cœur de pas mal de geeks français, je pense. Parce qu'il est parfaitement insupportable qu'un éditeur de jeu vidéo me traite comme si j'étais un voleur et que je doive me plier à des exigences extérieures au jeu lui-même et presque m'excuser d'acheter leur titre.

Personne n'oserait me traiter ainsi dans la vie. La seule fois où je me suis fait arrêter à la Fnac, le vigile s'est répandu en excuses quand c'était une fausse alerte.
Je ne vais sûrement pas permettre à Ubisoft de me traiter comme un délinquant, comme un détenu en liberté surveillée avec bracelet électronique. Ça, jamais. Il y a effectivement plus grave dans la vie : en l'absence d'action ou de réaction face à cette imbécilité, ils se passeront de mon fric.

----------


## Warzlouf

Quand je joue, j'arrête les applis et services inutiles, coupe ma connexion Internet et mon antivirus pour que mon PC carbure au max. 

Bon bah là, ça va pas être possible alors. Bye bye Ubi !

----------


## Thnos

La bonne nouvelle c'est que les sauvegardes sont hébergées aussi en  local un coup de reverse et un NOP ici, un JNE par-là et hop adios le  vilain nagscreen qui nous empêche de jouer sans connexion :P

Par ailleurs, dire que de telles pratiques n'incitent pas au piratage  c'est à mon sens complètement faux (rapport à ce que j'ai pu lire ici où ailleurs tout comme la vérité..) :

L'achat d'un bien ou d'une prestation suppose qu'il n'y ait pas une  partie lésée dans l'histoire sinon ça s'appelle de l'escroquerie ou de  la tromperie (_me semble il ?en tout cas c'est pas plus hônnete que le piratage ca c'est sûr :P_ ) ici en l'occurrence je constate que  le client honnête est traité comme un délinquant à qui l'on impose le  port d'un bracelet électronique (_sans parler de l'atteinte à la vie  privée possible puisque rien ne dit que les données de cnx ne vont pas  être récupérées à je ne sais quelles fins de statistique_) 

Et comme si ça ne suffisait pas, cerise sur le gâteau, interdiction lui  est faite de revendre un bien qui lui appartient (_il n'y a qu'à lire  les déclarations d'ubisoft sur ce sujet c'est assez édifiant_) oui  parce que faut pas perdre de vue qu'avec ce système *il n'est  plus question de revendre votre jeu sur le marché de l'occasion* (_peut-être  un début de piste sur le but réel visé par ce dispositif, depuis le  temps que les éditeurs se lamentent sur le manque à gagner dû au marché  de l'occasion, et ces salops de Pciste qui les saignent aux quatre  veines en ne crachant pas plus au bassinet et bien en voilà une belle  opportunité, pour filtrer internet on utilise les pédophiles pour tuer  le marché de l'occasion et piétiner encore un peu plus les droits des joueurs on se sert du piratage, sauf que là en plus, ce  sont visiblement des pirates pédophiles, rapport à l'obligation d'avoir un bracelet électronique ...enfin bon j'me comprends_) :P

Acheter le jeu dans ces conditions il faudrait être quand même assez  stupide oui, mais alors si on veut quand même y jouer sans être pris  pour un jambon, comment on fait ? Toute la question est là ^^

pourtant il existe d'autres alternatives plus respectueuses du client et  qui sont elles intelligentes, j'en veux pour preuve le dernier Batman  AA et son dispositif dit " DTC Rld et Razor911" je ne peux donc que m'interroger sur le vrai but recherché par  ubisoft, nul doute à mon avis qu'il n'est pas d'enrayer un piratage (_dont  personne d'ailleurs n'est capable de démontrer de façon honnête  et fiable, ce qui serait pourtant un minimum étant donné ce que certains éditeurs entendent imposer, aux clients/joueurs, en son nom son impact réel sur l'économie_) que l'on nous  agite sous le nez en permanence, comme épouvantail afin de nous faire  avaler des couleuvres et prendre des vessies pour des lanternes et dans  mon élan j'ajouterai même : "pierre qui roule n'amasse pas mousse et  tant va la cruche à l'eau qu'à la fin elle se brise " (_pour une fois  que je peux les placer dans un post celles-là je vais pas me gêner !!_  )

----------


## sissi

Et ensuite ? Ubi fera payer un abo, pasque vous voyez, des serveurs ca coute cher. Assurement le jeu sera piraté, les pro du crack se rueront dessus, juste pour la fierté d'être les premiers à déplomber le system. La je viens de voir le jeu chez marcus sur nolife, et il à l'air pas mal.Dommage que cette prise de position d'ubi soit si violente, en l'état, je n'acheterais pas.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Je m'attends surtout à un "Monsieur, on a vendu 200 000 AC2 et il n'y a que 170 000 comptes Ubi créés."

"Ah bah et les autres ils l'installent pas ?"

"Non, ils le crackent pour pouvoir jouer peinard."

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mode hargneux


Mouais enfin la comparaison avec le bracelet éléctronique d'un repris de justice et la connexion obligatoire pour jouer à un jeu...C'est pas Godwin ton second prénom ?  :tired: 

Sinon ouais, je suis d'accord, c'est édifiant de voir ce qu'ils font passer dans le jeu vidéo et qui ne passerait pas ailleurs.Concernant l'occasion, revendre un bien qu'il a payé  n'est pas un "droit" pour le consommateur ?

Bref, vivement le crack pour jouer tranquillement à un jeu payé.
En venir à compter sur les "méchants" pour être peinard, c'est un putain de monde à l'envers.

----------


## Anton

> Mouais enfin la comparaison avec le bracelet éléctronique d'un repris de justice et la connexion obligatoire pour jouer à un jeu...C'est pas Godwin ton second prénom ?


Absolument pas. 

Inverse juste la situation, maintenant :_ "ouais enfin dire qu'un jour on devra avoir obligatoirement une connexion internet permanente sans coupure pour jouer à un jeu vidéo solo doté de DRM classiques par ailleurs, avec impossibilité de revendre le jeu en occasion et probablement bourré de DLC... tu t'appelles pas Bigard ou Kassovitz ?  "_

 :tired:

----------


## ShinSH



----------


## KiwiX

> Le seul toleré est steam mais l'angoisse quand on fait une Lan à la maison, c'est que brutalement il y ai une maj le soir même car 8-12 Pc chargeant une Maj de TF2 sur du 1 mega, ben ca rame sévère et t'as le temps de boire qq bières avant de pouvoir jouer...


Breton ?

 :haha:

----------


## Jolaventur

Question: Et si l'éditeur d'un jeu protégé de cette façon et qu'un bon nombre de gentils couillons l'ont acheté il se passe quoi?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Manque pas un bout dans ta question ? Parce que là c'est pas très compréhensible.

----------


## darkgrievous

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/151...-rassurer.html




> PC Gamer, qui a eu l'occasion de tester la version PC d'Assassin's Creed 2, a ainsi constaté la nouvelle politique d'Ubisoft : "le jeu se lance avec l'Ubisoft Game Launcher, qui va vérifier les mises à jour. Si vous essayez de lancer le jeu sans être en ligne, vous recevrez un message d'erreur". Le testeur a donc voulu savoir si Ubisoft bloque l'accès au jeu dans d'autres situations, notamment en simulant une perte de signal ou un redémarrage du modem : "j'ai commencé le jeu en ligne, puis j'ai retiré mon câble réseau". Résultat, "le jeu a perdu sa connexion avec les serveurs d'Ubisoft, et le jeu s'est arrêté, me renvoyant au menu d'Assassin's Creed". Au final, "toute ma progression depuis la dernière sauvegarde a été perdue".


 :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Question: Et si l'éditeur d'un jeu protégé de cette façon et qu'un bon nombre de gentils couillons l'ont acheté il se passe quoi?


 
S'ils vendent par millions malgré ce système, ils continueront.
S'ils ne vendent pas, "ca sera la faute au piratage".

----------


## Anton

Droit de réponse d'Ubisoft à ce sujet :
http://www.computerandvideogames.com...35596&site=pcg

Résumé en FR  :tired: 
http://www.gameblog.fr/news_13918_ub...s-nouveaux-drm


Bref, du bon gros _bullshit_ comme on l'aime. CPC avec son caractère rebelz ne devrait pas soi-même taper du poing sur la table et exiger des explications, d'ailleurs ?  :tired:

----------


## Pierronamix

Information intéressante, ce sera la même protection pour toutes les prochaines sorties d'Ubi, dont le très attendu Splinter Cell Conviction.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ou sIlent Hunter 5.

Bref y'a un fort potentiel de gueulards à prévoir  ::P:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ou sIlent Hunter 5.
> 
> Bref y'a un fort potentiel de gueulards à prévoir


Clair, on peut prévoir les prochains topic.  ::P:

----------


## kayl257

> Information intéressante, ce sera la même protection pour toutes les prochaines sorties d'Ubi, dont le très attendu Splinter Cell Conviction.


 :tired: 
C'est pas une exclu 360?

----------


## Pierronamix

> C'est pas une exclu 360?


 :tired: 

 ::O: 

Mais ils sont con chez Ubi ou quoi... ::|: 




> Which PC games will require an always on internet connection?
> All announced Ubisoft PC games will include the online services, whether sold online, or from brick and mortar stores. That includes Splinter Cell, Silent Hunter 5, Assassin's Creed 2, Prince of Persia and the newly announced Ghost Recon. "It's hard for us to say, yes, from now until the day that we all die all of our games are going to include this," says their spokesperson, "but most will."


http://www.computerandvideogames.com...35596&site=pcg

----------


## Vevster

> C'est pas une exclu 360?


PC + X360 

Doit sortir le 15/04 à ma connaissance

---------- Post ajouté à 15h29 ----------




> Mais ils sont con chez Ubi ou quoi...


Faut pas s'enflammer hein, c'est pas Ubi qui dit une connerie là....

Donc, ou quoi  ::):

----------


## Tramb

Autant protéger les jeux grand public je comprends, mais Silent Hunter 5...
A mon avis le mec qui le downloade il le lance 2 fois et il arrête.

----------


## Vevster

> S'ils vendent par millions malgré ce système, ils continueront.
> S'ils ne vendent pas, "ca sera la faute au piratage".


P'tain, t'es bilingue en Jolav' ? J'ai toujours pas compris sa question vu qu'il manque un bout (:csb)

----------


## Pierronamix

> PC + X360 
> 
> Doit sortir le 15/04 à ma connaissance
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 15h29 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Faut pas s'enflammer hein, c'est pas Ubi qui dit une connerie là....
> ...


Non non mais t'inquiètes, je pensais juste qu'ils s'étaient trompés en parlant d'une version qui n'existait pas, pas de souci.  :;): 

Et non Kayl, ça sort bien sur PC.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> P'tain, t'es bilingue en Jolav' ? J'ai toujours pas compris sa question vu qu'il manque un bout (:csb)


 
AH mais j'ai rien compris non plus, je lance au pif.
S'il ne vient pas gueuler, c'est que j'ai touché juste  ::):

----------


## kayl257

> Et non Kayl, ça sort bien sur PC.


Ah ben c'est cool, j'avais juste un vague souvenir de news sur l'exclu 360 (mais c'est souvent "exclu sans tenir compte du PC")

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ah ben c'est cool, j'avais juste un vague souvenir de news sur l'exclu 360 (mais c'est souvent "exclu sans tenir compte du PC")


Ouais, mais ce qui est bizarre, c'est que j'avais ce souvenir aussi...On doit confondre avec Alan Wake.  :^_^:

----------


## kayl257

> Et non Kayl, ça sort bien sur PC.


Ah ben c'est cool (la sortie du Pc, pas le DRM), j'avais juste un vague souvenir de news sur l'exclu 360 (mais c'est souvent "exclu sans tenir compte du PC"

----------


## atavus

> Mouais enfin la comparaison avec le bracelet éléctronique d'un repris de justice et la connexion obligatoire pour jouer à un jeu...C'est pas Godwin ton second prénom ?


Non, ils n'avaient pas de bracelets de ce type à cette époque. ::siffle:: 

La BD d'avant est très drôle. Reste à voir la suite de cette affaire.

@Vevster
Je suis désolé mais même si les chiffres de ton analyse se révèlent juste, çà reste un sacré manque de respect pour les consommateurs/joueurs.

----------


## Vevster

> @Vevster
> Je suis désolé mais même si les chiffres de ton analyse se révèlent juste, çà reste un sacré manque de respect pour les consommateurs/joueurs.


Je le conçois. Je ne le perçois pas comme ça. Chacun sa perception

Conçois que ce manque de respect est perçu par un individu.
L'éditeur, ce qu'il voit c'est qu'il y en a 7-8 qui lui manquent de respect. Or, dans ce cas, la société s'adresse à la masse, non à l'individu (Ubi vend à des magasins, très peu à des joueurs en direct)


Moi, là où je les attend c'est:
- la qualité du service: ie, si les serveurs tombent en panne 1 fois par an, j'accepte que ce soit une panne, si c'est récurrent, c'est un manquement à un service dû --> patch ou plainte
- la durée du bouzin (si ça marche): à mon avis inutile de le maintenir trop longtemps, sauf si patcher dévoile des petits secrets

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Indépendamment de la qualité du service, reste le problème de la qualité de la connexion au net de l'utilisateur, l'utilisation de Wi-fi. Autant de petites choses qui peuvent faire passer du "léger désagrément" au "putain j'vais mettre le feu à leur PDG".

A la limite, ce type de limitation le premier mois, et ensuite un patche pour jouer solo peinard sans connexion au net. Vu que le piratage fait en général des ravages les premiers jours de sortie. OU les jours précédents (d'ailleurs faudrait peut être ausi penser à verrouiller en amont sur la chaîne hein...).

----------


## Vevster

> OU les jours précédents (d'ailleurs faudrait peut être ausi penser à verrouiller en amont sur la chaîne hein...).


Il y a un procès en cours avec un des presseurs de DVD. Un des ses employés avait sorti une version d'un de nos jeux, retrouvée sur les sites Tipiak.

On a identifié la version, et on est remonté jusqu'au gars.

Une sorte de Canary trap, pour ceux qui connaissent.

----------


## Tramb

> - la durée du bouzin (si ça marche): à mon avis inutile de le maintenir trop longtemps, sauf si patcher dévoile des petits secrets


Patcher ne dévoilera pas de petits secrets, puisque ça consistera à remettre le code déporté sur Orbit dans le binaire.
Du coup espérons que ça sera fait assez vite.

----------


## b2c

Salut les canards;
Voilà un p'tit lien qui ravira la majorité d'entre nous; sur les erveurs UBI c'est déjà le bordel:
http://fr.ulike.net/news/Assassin-s-...%A9mique-enfle

----------


## Benji1977

> Ubisoft ou comment encourager le piratage de masse -_-


Le débat a été lancé et certains gamer sont pas content....
http://www.oosgame.weebeetroc.com/?p=2763
La politique d'Ubisoft est anti-joueurs.

----------


## Vevster

> La politique d'Ubisoft est anti-joueurs.


La politique des pirates aussi

----------


## Eklis

> Le débat a été lancé et certains gamer sont pas content....
> http://www.oosgame.weebeetroc.com/?p=2763
> La politique d'Ubisoft est anti-joueurs.


Euh, ya quoi de neuf dans cet article ?  ::huh::

----------


## Benji1977

> Euh, ya quoi de neuf dans cet article ?


C'est un article qui date du 20 Février. Donc pour la nouveauté on repassera (il y a des billets récent qui traitent de cette actu  ::): ). L'intérèt c'est de voir les commentaires des joueurs qui restent surpris et dubitatif envers cette démarche et donne leurs avis à chaud. Je suis d'accord que ces infos n'apportent sinon aucune nouveauté. Et je comprends aussi la stratégie d'Ubisoft, mais  qui à mon sens n'est pas la bonne.

----------


## b2c

> La politique des pirates aussi


En l'occurrence les hackers ou crakers dans ce cas précis ne font pas de politique. Certains pirates ces jeux dans un but personnel, et considèrent ces mesures de protections comme des défis à relever; d'autres le font dans le seul but de faire partager à l'ensemble de la communauté web et/ou gamers des produits qui ne sont pas à la portée de toutes les bourses.
Après qu'on adhère ou pas à cette philosophie, cela n'empêchera pas les téléchargements illégaux.

Le piratage a toujours existé, par contre on peut considérer qu'il a explosé depuis quelques années (une grande majorité des foyers étant équipé de PC et d'internet).

A l'inverse Ubisoft étant une société commerciale, elle se doit d'assumer ses choix commerciaux. Et pour le coup ses choix sont clairs: elle préfère vendre son jeux à des gens de classes moyennes ou aisés, habitant principalement des zones urbaines et jouant de façons sédentaires.
Et bien sûr en espèrant que ses clients potentiels (je n'emploie pas le terme de joueurs de façon intentionnelle), accepte sans broncher leurs CLUF totalement abusif.

Personnellement je n'achéterais pas ce jeu dans de telles conditions considérant les conditions d'utilisations beaucoup trop intrusives et contraignantes.
Autant Steam a su s'adapter et se rendre moins pénible à l'utilisation au fil du temps, autant Ubisoft, a pour moi, dépassé les limites du tolérable.

Pour comparer gentiment la chose, on va dire que Steam c'est la Dame pipi des toilettes: tu sais que tu vas devoir donner ta p'tite pièce pour faire ton besoin.
Le système d'Ubisoft, c'est comme si la Dame pipi, en plus de lui donner de la thune, elle t'accompagnait jusqu'au toilette et te surveillait pour voir si tu urines bien dans le trou et qu tu n'en mets pas à côté.  ::O: 

Quant on veut endiguer un minimum les téléchargements illégaux et fidéliser ses clients, on s'attache à valoriser l'achat du jeu en offrant des bonus, dlc ou autres, au lieu de pondre des systèmes de protection à la con, qui ont un coût et ne gênent au final que ceux qui achètent le jeu.

Coin coin à toutes et à tous. ::):

----------

